# Stirrup iron sizes



## Sarah1 (2 July 2009)

Hi guys

I take a size 5 in boots, what size irons would you think I would need, am thinking 4.75"?

Thanks


----------



## 4leggedfurries (2 July 2009)

I dont think the length of your shoes is the problem its the width of them.  Measure the widest part of the ball of the boot and add an inch, there should be approx 1/2" clearance on each side so your foot can slip out easily in a fall and you need to measure the inside of the stirrup iron.


----------



## Silverspring (2 July 2009)

General guide

Iron size 3 1/2" --- Childs Shoe size
Iron size 4" --- 3-3 1/2 Shoe size
Iron size 4 1/4" --- 4-4 1/2 Shoe size
Iron size 4 1/2" --- 5-5 1/2 Shoe size
Iron size 4 3/4" --- 6-7 1/2 Shoe size
Iron size 5" --- 8 + Shoe size

If you have wide feet the maybe go up a size


----------



## Chico Mio (2 July 2009)

I am size 5, wide fit and use 4.75 irons.  I also have toe cages as I prefer to ride in my all terrain hiking trainers.


----------



## Sarah1 (2 July 2009)

Brilliant, thanks guys, I knew I could count on you!  Have ordered myself some flexi stirrups 4.75"!


----------

